# Does Target have an emergency transfer policy?



## mrransom12 (Jun 23, 2021)

I am needing to move to another state for my partners health and was wondering if Target had some sort of policy for transferring quickly to another location.  There are like 5 Targets in the area and I'm not picky just want to have a job.  Will be speaking with HR tomorrow but thought I would ask here too


----------



## NKG (Jun 23, 2021)

mrransom12 said:


> I am needing to move to another state for my partners health and was wondering if Target had some sort of policy for transferring quickly to another location.  There are like 5 Targets in the area and I'm not picky just want to have a job.  Will be speaking with HR tomorrow but thought I would ask here too


Yes you can transfer but they have to have an opening available. You also have to be on good terms with your store because basically the SD vouches for you. I've never seen anyone not be able to transfer stores


----------

